# Cleaning exterior trim



## tomchap81 (Feb 12, 2008)

What's the best way to get some of the accumulated dirt/wax etc from the trim around windows etc? Cotton buds?

Tom


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

I use an old toothbrush.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

SVStu said:


> I use an old toothbrush.


Ditto :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Artist brush - just from a cheap set....more direct, and less harsh than a toothbrush :wink:


----------

